# Horse sounds like a velociraptor!



## PettitS (14 September 2016)

Hi everyone

I brought two new ponies home about six weeks ago - one 13.2 mare to ride and a companion Shetland.

We are still focusing on bonding and groundwork and as part of that I take Ruby (the 13.2) on walks. Today we stopped on our walk by a field of sheep and she made a snorting noise that was exactly like something out of Jurassic park lol. She was head high, ears pricked but not spooky or visibly worried. She tends to snort (normally) a fair bit when we go some place new but I've never ever heard a sound like this from a horse before!! Just wondering if anyone has any views. I might walk her back past them tomorrow and see what happens!


----------



## dazzling_edition (14 September 2016)

I call it the T-rex noise  They snort like thats for a few reasons. Sometimes when the exciting and got them self all worked up. My bosses horse snorts like that after he's be galloping around the field like an idiot. 
But more often its them checking for danger. From what you've said about Ruby not appearing worried it's probably her just saying "who/what are those guys?"


----------



## Jnhuk (15 September 2016)

My WB used to do what I called his 'dragon snorts' usually accompanied with high alert head and flagged tail


----------



## Amye (15 September 2016)

Jnhuk said:



			My WB used to do what I called his 'dragon snorts' usually accompanied with high alert head and flagged tail
		
Click to expand...

I am also familiar with the WB dragon snorts!! Happens mostly around cows but can happen with any new object!

She will just  be a little unsure and is checking the situation out for danger. Head up means they can see further and check things out properly. My guy does it when he is unsure about something, doesn't necessarily mean he will do a massive spook just that he is unsure about something and is ready to take flight if needed! (not that he ever has  )


----------



## Fiona (15 September 2016)

My welshie used to snort, present horses don't....

I used to find it funny   but if you are leading rather than riding I'd make sure you have suitable shoes and gloves on just in case the snort is accompanied by a bit of a jump in the air lol.

Fiona


----------



## PettitS (22 September 2016)

Fiona said:



			My welshie used to snort, present horses don't....

I used to find it funny   but if you are leading rather than riding I'd make sure you have suitable shoes and gloves on just in case the snort is accompanied by a bit of a jump in the air lol.

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

Thanks everyone! She did it again on a hack (actually riding this time) and while she was def on high alert watching the sheep there was no spooking, jumping or bolting so I'm super pleased with her - and much calmer thanks to your replies lol X


----------



## Skewbaldbow (22 September 2016)

Mine does it too, usually when something new has appeared and he doesnt like it/know what it is... Funniest one was when he went into a new field, proceeded to crap everywhere and then went around snorted like a dragon at each poop he'd done and then stamping on them... Horses... I just don't understand them sometimes...


----------



## flirtygerty (6 November 2016)

my young cob used to fart if unsure, sometimes in a new area, he sounded like a machine gun, but a great early warning lol


----------



## Cortez (7 November 2016)

flirtygerty said:



			my young cob used to fart if unsure, sometimes in a new area, he sounded like a machine gun, but a great early warning lol
		
Click to expand...

A useful skill......


----------



## Celtic Fringe (7 November 2016)

Young cob makes this sort of noise if he thinks something might be dangerous. I think that in part he is protecting me as well as himself. He frightened the cr*p out of a group of teenagers who had just got off the school bus the other day. The lads were throwing their bags in the air and generally showing off. I asked young cob to halt as they walked towards us, and as the group drew level he gave a huge 'roar'. They all jumped about four feet in the air and then crept passed the scary pony (all 14.1h of him) VERY quietly along the opposite side of the road!


----------



## Equi (7 November 2016)

I find mares and stallions tend to make the same noises, and theyre hilarious. Hormones do wonderful things to horses


----------



## Natch (7 November 2016)

Yes, just a "this is something new I'm sussing out" type of noise. I'd make a habit of going for walks past the sheep often so she gets used to them


----------



## Tyssandi (8 November 2016)

PettitS said:



			Hi everyone

I brought two new ponies home about six weeks ago - one 13.2 mare to ride and a companion Shetland.

We are still focusing on bonding and groundwork and as part of that I take Ruby (the 13.2) on walks. Today we stopped on our walk by a field of sheep and she made a snorting noise that was exactly like something out of Jurassic park lol. She was head high, ears pricked but not spooky or visibly worried. She tends to snort (normally) a fair bit when we go some place new but I've never ever heard a sound like this from a horse before!! Just wondering if anyone has any views. I might walk her back past them tomorrow and see what happens!
		
Click to expand...

we have one here that sounds like a velociraptor   we want to hire out her sound to films
 though she does hers when you call her


----------

